# wish i had a deer tag



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

for the past week i've been working in the foothills and i see 4-5 bucks every day. same spot every day. walked within twenty feet of em and they just stare at me.
sure wish i had an archery tag


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I wonder if anyone will ask you Where you are?


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice bucks but they look like they are in someones back yard


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that hole in the pine trees.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

It is hard to shoot a bow through chainlink. A kid in Alpine tried to line everything up a few times on a nice buck. It took him just long enough for the cops to show up and give him a ticket.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like your in Texas or one of those chain link huntin clubs. :O•-:


----------



## rosedude (Dec 26, 2010)

they cross back and forth every morning. those pics are of them in the back yard, but on the other side of the fence is pucblic land! they move from a higher ridge to that spot every day.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

How bout you tell me where they are and I'll take care of the deer problem. Still Got My TAG!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

To think about - just because they are on publicly owned land, doesn't mean its open for hunting. It can still be within the city limits of whatever town you are in. And most municipalities on the Wasatch Front prohibit discharge of any kind of weapon - including bows - within the city limits. Check before you fling an arrow. Nice deer, but not nice enough to get in trouble with the law. As with any hunt, check before you fire.


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

You could have it mounted with pieces of construction debris and chain link fence, maybe some nice fescue on the back of the form.....

It's always cool to see deer, but why would you want to hunt there? I had a farmer ask me to come shoot a good 4 point in his yard this year on the opener because he was getting into the garden. This was legal and on a couple private acres, but I have no desire to set up a blind next to a swing set or pull my dead deer out from under the neighbor's trampoline....These days some dudes are so desperate to kill an animal for some reason that they don't care how they have to do it....happens to urban bucks in city limits (no hunting) every year.....just not my style.


Sorry for the rant, I just don't see the appeal of shooting "tame" deer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

It's the Evanston Mental Hospital buck. 

Not again.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Andymansavage said:


> Sorry for the rant, I just don't see the appeal of shooting "tame" deer.


I feel much the same way...each year I get kids/people who tell me about the huge fish they caught out of some private pond. I really don't view these people as having done anything special because they are playing on a different playing field than the guy who fishes public places. Catching those big fish out of a private pond isn't nearly the accomplishment in my eyes compared to a big fish from a public fishery. I feel the same about hunting deer/elk on private land.

BUT, catching a big fish or shooting a big deer is always fun. The level of fun may vary according to a long list of circumstances, but it is still fun. I wouldn't knock a guy for shooting those deer unless it were illegal...go get 'em and have fun!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Private ponds are a different issue I think. I've fished some private ponds where the fish see more flies every day than any public water fish will in a lifetime. I've found some big private pond fish some of the hardest to catch. But that is probably another thread.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Private ponds are a different issue I think. I've fished some private ponds where the fish see more flies every day than any public water fish will in a lifetime. I've found some big private pond fish some of the hardest to catch. But that is probably another thread.


Maybe...I still think it is the same. The issue is with the amount of harvest not the amount of pressure. Those same private ponds that are pumping out very large fish usually have very little if any harvest. It is the same with private land bucks...harvest of those animals is minimal because the landowner controls the hunting. It is much harder to catch a trophy fish where very few, if any, trophy fish live or much harder to kill a trophy deer in an area where very few, if any, trophy deer live compared to a small enclosure packed to the max with trophy animals...


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's true.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey W2U --- did you remember to take the bales of hay and bag of oats up to the meadow this morning? I'm just wondering if I should go sit in the blind or not. If you didn't feed "speedy", "spot", and "kickstand", then I doubt I'll go out hunting tonight. I've got a bunch of apples from the tree to dump there -- I'll get that done after dark, and you can sit in the blind in the morning...


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Yeah why shoot them? How much better would it be to see the road crews pulling it off the road or better yet if you live in Bountiful, maybe a Professional Sharpshooter will do it for you. :roll: If you didnt get the sarcasm there was a ton.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I don't think it's public versus private. I agree with pressure amount. Last year on the elk rifle hunt on the south slope I was very far back in to say the least. I doubt the creek there get's fished more than a couple times a year. I was able to use just a hook and some string to catch a trout every throw and have a tasty lunch with very little work. At that time I was grateful for the "tame" trout. I don't think wild animals are ever tame. Maybe just less cautious...


----------

